# Re-wiring Gaggia Classic



## trevorwatt (May 29, 2019)

Help! Does anyone have an idiot-proof guide or preferably photos of how to rewire a Gaggia Classic? The drawings available online are pretty indecipherable and don't seem to reflect my machine.... I took my machine apart to thoroughly clean and am convinced I labelled all the wires correctly but now when I switch the machine on it short circuits the whole house. Aargh! Any and all help most gratefully received!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

trevorwatt said:


> Help! Does anyone have an idiot-proof guide or preferably photos of how to rewire a Gaggia Classic? The drawings available online are pretty indecipherable and don't seem to reflect my machine.... I took my machine apart to thoroughly clean and am convinced I labelled all the wires correctly but now when I switch the machine on it short circuits the whole house. Aargh! Any and all help most gratefully received!


Not sure if this will help but for what it's worth:










http:// https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/44383-gaggia-classic-faults/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trevorwatt (May 29, 2019)

Thanks very much! Actually found the solution on another thread on this forum but helpful to know the wiring wasn't actually wrong!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Sounds like you had a damp heating element?


----------

